# Windrock/Coal Creek Trail Map



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone have one they want to share? Having a hard time finding one online & according to their website you just have to buy one when you get there... Well I dont want to wait that long! lol Trying to get the logistics worked out now & would help to see the area.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I might be able to help you out on that. Let me check!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is one for Brimstone. Same place. This is in Huntsville, TN instead of Oliver Springs, TN

http://www.brimstonerecreation.com/plan-your-adventure/trails/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm.. May end up being too far away for just a weekend get away.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a PDF of Windrock park. Not trails though

http://www.sfwda.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Windrock-Park-Map.pdf


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, if you look at it on google maps. You can see that huntsville is on the north highway and Oliver Springs is on the south highway that circles around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are a couple places in north alabama, might just look at trying one of those.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep, That is where I am originally from. What places are you looking at?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Flint Creek, Little River ???


----------

